# 2DAY IN BRISTOL 2.0 - The Place at the Bridge



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*2DAY IN BRISTOL 2.0 - TEN YEARS ON*

The Place at the Bridge








​
Good evening friends. It's been a little while, approximately a year in fact, since my last update. More incredibly, it has been an even longer TEN YEARS since I first started 2DAY IN BRISTOL, the original, back in May 2008.

In celebration of this anniversary, I have decided to start a sequel thread to the original, not least because I felt a fresh start was necessary as my photography has changed considerably over the last ten years, but also because Photobucket has really botched itself and I have since withdrawn my membership. Therefore most images in the old thread may not show themselves properly. I've since progressed to Imageshack as preliminary photo host (although I welcome recommendations on other places if there are better).

I thank you all for amazing support and continued comments/chat in the previous thread and look forward to chatting with you all here, as well as catching up on other threads. I will of course endeavour to update as regularly as time allows. A very busy year has involved me juggling various entrepreneurial interests with a masters degree in urban planning, which has now ended, so I hope more time can be devoted to showing you all the wonderful city that is Bristol.

*Bristol Mike*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*INTRODUCTION*

Assortment of 2017 Photos​
This thread begins with a display of some of last year's photos that never made it into the old thread but which I consider worth sharing, a number of them taken during the autumn. The next post will begin up to date photos taken from April 2018. Enjoy!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

What a beautiful city!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome back, Mike! Lots of lovely snatched glimpses from the streets of Bristol. I'll be visiting myself in August, and will be based up at Clifton. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## joeyoe121 (Jan 5, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Welcome back, Mike! Lots of lovely snatched glimpses from the streets of Bristol. I'll be visiting myself in August, and will be based up at Clifton. Really looking forward to it.




Enjoy!! Some things you must do: climb up Cabot tower for sensational views, take a boat ride along the harbour from Temple Meads to Cumberland Basin, have a pint in the White Lion pub by the suspension bridge, also take a walk along Gloucester road (starting in Stokes Croft)


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

AbidM said:


> What a beautiful city!


Thanks! 



openlyJane said:


> Welcome back, Mike! Lots of lovely snatched glimpses from the streets of Bristol. I'll be visiting myself in August, and will be based up at Clifton. Really looking forward to it.


Thanks Jane! You'll have a lovely time. How long are you staying for?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jane! You'll have a lovely time. How long are you staying for?


Just a couple of days....but I'll be doing a lot of walking and sightseeing in that time.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread about Bristol, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Just a couple of days....but I'll be doing a lot of walking and sightseeing in that time.


I'm sure! Fingers crossed the weather will oblige. You'll no doubt cover a lot of ground in that time.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new thread about Bristol, Mike :cheers:


Thanks Christos!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/0/TYJUso.jpg where's this?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

stevekeiretsu said:


> http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img924/0/TYJUso.jpg where's this?


That's Tyntesfield House.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks Christos!


Welcome


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great start of this new thread! Thanks for sharing, Mike. Looking forward to more. kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Great start of this new thread! Thanks for sharing, Mike. Looking forward to more. kay:


Thank Benonie! More to come for sure.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Bristol is beautiful and we've heard the coffee is really good too.  Cool the way you capture details and context in your shots. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Lovely as always and well-composed photos and these two are my favorites -
one can just come out with adjectives that can describe them by just looking at them... kay:kay:kay:


Bristol Mike said:


>


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

AMSTERDAM EAT YOUR HEART OUT!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots from Bristol! Looking forward to more.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> By and large you are right. The industrial revolution didn't bypass the city as such, as the city's population multiplied by more than four times during that era, but did not affect existing settlements. Instead, many characterful suburbs were built that effectively linked a lot of previously separate settlements together.
> 
> The biggest plight in Bristol's built environment history is WWII and the damage that followed, as much down to poor planning as original damage from bombings.


The East and South of Bristol would like a word!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Delirium said:


> The East and South of Bristol would like a word!


I'm all ears!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful city, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Bristol is absolutely amazing and it has so many significant examples of Bristol Byzantine architecture, in my eyes that makes the city as precious as a gemstone.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

The best housing stock in England is both the most ugly but the most useful. Post 1950 developments!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

shik2005 said:


> Beautiful city, thanks for sharing.


Thanks, and for visiting the thread. 



Architecture lover said:


> Bristol is absolutely amazing and it has so many significant examples of Bristol Byzantine architecture, in my eyes that makes the city as precious as a gemstone.


Many thanks! Yes, I'll showcase some of the city's byzantine architecture when I do another tour of the city centre. There are many examples around. 



AbidM said:


> The best housing stock in England is both the most ugly but the most useful. Post 1950 developments!


Indeed. So characteristic of many towns and cities. There's an element of charm with some of such houses though, especially when they're well looked after.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SUNDAY 13TH MAY*

Kings Weston Estate

20C / 68F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 20C / MIN 6C / BARO 1016mb / WIND 7mph (W) / HU 56% / UV 6*​
Continuing the somewhat suburban leafy theme, a Sunday walk took me through the Kings Weston Estate, situated between Sea Mills, Shirehampton and Lawrence Weston. The area merges with Shirehampton Park and together make up a lovely open area for walks, with views to the south across the River Avon and northwards towards the less attractive industrial area of Avonmouth.

The estate is a Registered Park and Garden, and spans some 220 acres, comprising also Kings Weston House, which sadly I couldn't get as close to as I would like (must do for a future update) given a 'Spirits Festival' was taking place. Nevertheless, you get the idea of the appearance of the house. It's quite prominent in its location overlooking Avonmouth and the M5 motorway, from which you can see the house above the Lawrence Weston neighbourhood.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Such quintessentially English suburbia and parkland! And I liked that shot of the British Raj restaurant, for different reasons.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks! 

I'm currently abroad but more updates to come later next week onwards.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bristol, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*THURSDAY 17TH MAY*

Around the West End

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 23C / MIN 8C / BARO 1028mb / WIND 8mph (E) / HU 42% / UV 6*​
At last, I'm playing catch up with photos. This set is from a wander around between business meetings in the west end of town, encompassing Whiteladies Road, the southern area of Clifton and Cotham.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Any comments, conversation or questions appreciated and actively encouraged guys and gals. Next update on the next page!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I hope the weather stays good for my August visit, Mike. I think I'm going to love it.

In certain subtle ways reminds me of Stroud, where I used to live I guess it must be that West country look & feel.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> I hope the weather stays good for my August visit, Mike. I think I'm going to love it.
> 
> In certain subtle ways reminds me of Stroud, where I used to live I guess it must be that West country look & feel.


So do I! We could do with some rain sometime because it's tinder dry and everything green has gone brown but the weather has been great.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very handsome suburbia, elegant and low-key.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

The city looks as if it's a mix of London and Brighton in terms of architecture etc, looks beautiful and has quite a charm to it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates Mike and well done :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Why-Why said:


> Very handsome suburbia, elegant and low-key.


Thanks Why-Why! 



AbidM said:


> The city looks as if it's a mix of London and Brighton in terms of architecture etc, looks beautiful and has quite a charm to it.


Thanks! Bristol is certainly an eclectic mix of styles. Some areas are like Bath, some London, many inner city areas resemble northern industrial cities. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates Mike and well done :cheers:


Thanks Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*MONDAY 11TH JUNE*

Brandon Hill

27C / 80F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 27C / MIN 14C / BARO 1015mb / WIND 8mph (NE) / HU 40% / UV 7*​
This update focuses on the areas close to and part of Brandon Hill, an area of higher ground between the City Centre and Clifton. The Clifton Triangle hugs one side of it, bridging famous Park Street with Queens Road (pictured in the last update) and Whiteladies Road.

Some key landmarks are present in this area, pictured throughout the update. These include: Wills Memorial Tower, part of the University of Bristol; Queen Elizabeth's Hospital School (the castle-style building) and of course Cabot Tower, which commands a strategic position overlooking the entire city. A number of small squares are also present here, the largest of which is Berkeley Square.

The area gets it name from the specific small area of higher ground on which the tower is situated, and surrounding parkland. This was a favourite spot for myself and friends when we were at school at Queen Elizabeth's Hospital, in the summer and winter alike. The park offers great panoramic views to most sides of the city and is a favourite spot for sunbathing in the warmer months. Normally, the water feature running through the garden at the tower's base is running but has not been this year.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the mellow lime stone....really a defining feature.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks Jane!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Is that Cabot Tower above? In the park?


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Lovely shot! Looks like one of those Country Life images from the 1950s. Very nostalgic.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Is that Cabot Tower above? In the park?


That's the one. Well worth the climb for panoramic views when you visit. 



Why-Why said:


> Lovely shot! Looks like one of those Country Life images from the 1950s. Very nostalgic.


Thanks! That car is often parked there but not often enough without other cars in the way. Struck lucky with time.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful shots of a wonderful city.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks madonnagirl!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*TUESDAY 26TH JUNE*

Temple

31C / 88F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 31C / MIN 16C / BARO 1026mb / WIND 8mph (ENE) / HU 24% / UV 8*​
Temple is the greater area comprising Temple Meads, Temple Way and Temple Quay, up until the Old Market, which very much has its own feel. This area is home to some brilliant examples of Bristol Byzantine architecture. However, a number of historic buildings have been neglected and fallen into disrepair. The current development and redevelopment in the area is going some way to include older buildings into regeneration schemes. One photo later on this set shows an example of facadism. 

Temple Quay forms part of the Temple Entreprise Zone, an ever growing area attracting firms of varying industries to establish themselves. Beyond Temple Meads this zone is set to expand further, but for now, most of the business activity is on the city centre side of Temple Meads.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, Mike :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Mike!
Beautiful architecture and a lot of greenery.
The brick facades adorned with flowers of many colors look great.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates, Mike :cheers:


Thanks mate! 



Gratteciel said:


> Great update, Mike!
> Beautiful architecture and a lot of greenery.
> The brick facades adorned with flowers of many colors look great.


Many thanks! More green space to come soon.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Next update on the next page...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------

